# I-Drive getting two additional buttons



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm not sure whether this is a repost or not (sorry if it is).

The Controller is getting two additional buttons. With the menu button, the user can go back to the main menu immediately.

The second button is programmable.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Does that menu button take you to the compass screen? All it takes is just one shift of the knob to get back there. :dunno:

That would be the second progammable button in the car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, I'm not sure. All it said in the article that the menu button is taking the user back to the main menu, whatever menu you're on. :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Mathew said:


> Does that menu button take you to the compass screen? All it takes is just one shift of the knob to get back there. :dunno:


Yes. Believe it or not, most people have no clue which menu they are in, so they do not know in which direction to push to get the main menu. Infact, in the E60, there is a little display in the upper corner of the screen that tells you which menu you are in. Furthermore, BMW went one step further and disabled the feature that lets you return to the main menu by "re-selecting" your last menu selection-- you now MUST use the menu button. So, in response to your question, no, you can not shift the knob to get back to the main compass screen. You must use the menu button.



Mathew said:


> That would be the second progammable button in the car.


The E60 has two programmable buttons (vs. one) on the steering wheel. This is just an attempt to make the two more similar, and to give the operator of the vehicle one more shortcut way to access a common feature.


----------

